

The Bellic School of Management Training - knarf

http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/bellic-school-of-management-training.html
======
knarf
He talks about "Grand Theft Auto IV" as though it were a Software Dev
Management Training course. Towards the end he talks about outstanding games
and how there should be re-makes of those.

~~~
bdfh42
This could just be me being "picky" but it is customary to post comments
against the original posting rather than add a new HN post.

